# Routine ?



## G&G (Feb 8, 2016)

Hi everyone

I would like some advice. I started about a year ago & my routine is 3  days on & one rest day,  Legs Shoulders, Chest Triceps, Back  Biceps. I have difficulty getting through the Legs & Shoulders day  So I want to know if I can do Legs day1  Shoulders day2, Chest &  Triceps day3, Back & Biceps day4. Instead of doing a 3 day routine I  would do a 4 day routine. Is this ok or to long between muscle groups.


Thank you Maxx


----------



## emcewen (Feb 9, 2016)

No, It's not too long between muscle groups. As long as you can hit your muscles with the same intensity and continue to up your weight.


This is my routine, I focus on intensity and set count.  I'm always ready to give it my all by the next time I hit that particular muscle. 

Monday - Chest/Back supersetted
Tuesday - Cardio
Wednesday - Legs
Thursday - Cardio
Friday - Shoulders then Bi/Tri Supersetted
Saturday/Sunday - Rest


----------



## G&G (Feb 9, 2016)

Thank you *emcewen* 
 I did legs yesterday & shoulders today. My workout was much better doing them a day apart. Tomorrow is chest & triceps


----------



## Ezskanken (Feb 10, 2016)

Back and Legs should have their own days.  Back width and back thickness exercises alone will take a whole session.  Same for legs when hitting quads and hams.  I usually skip out on biceps, I've always hated training them for some reason.  I also don't flat bench.  But since you are relatively new to the gym I'd suggest a simple routine...

Monday: Chest
Tuesday: Back
Wednesday: Legs
Thursday: Shouldera
Friday: Arms

I train DC so the above routine is just the basics.  I'm working on my own routine as I prep for another DC blast.


----------



## G&G (Feb 10, 2016)

Thanks Ezskanken

I do Back & Biceps 12 sets for back & 9 for Biceps. It works good so far. This morning I did Incline bench press, flat dumbell flys & dips. Then Triceps with 9 sets. I'm getting a good pump with is routine.


----------



## USMC (Jul 5, 2016)

I do a similar to EZ. Chest and Tris, 3 exercise each with 3 sets per exercise. Same with Back and Bi's. Legs is all 6 with 4 being upper and 2 lower(calves). Shoulders, I add in a couple exercises of abs also. Fri Arms, 3 exercises of 3 sets each Bi and Tri and some are different exercises from what I do on Mon and Tues on the same group.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 26, 2016)

Ezskanken said:


> *I train DC s*o the above routine is just the basics.  I'm working on my own routine as I prep for another *DC *blast.



Pardon my ignorance, but what is "DC?"


----------

